# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Αποχώρηση από την Altec Networks

## jamesbond

Μετά από την αποδεδειγμένη απαράδεκτη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει η Altec Networks προτείνω την άμεση αποχώρηση του ΑΜΔΑ από την εν λόγω εταιρεία. Και φυσικά άμεση διαγραφή των διαφημιστικών banner .

----------


## gadgetakias

Τι εννοείς απαράδεκτη παροχή υπηρεσιών?

Δεν νομίζω το πρόβλημά μας να είναι η Altec ως εταιρία, αλλά το πλαίσιο που μπορούν οι ISPs να συνεργάζονται με εμάς.
Δηλαδή αν φύγει η Altec και έρθει πχ. η HOL θα λύσουμε όλα μας τα προβλήματα;

----------


## Vigor

Ntoing....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχει και μία γραπτή συμφωνία* με την Altec. (* "ενυπόγραφη" κατά την έκφραση κάποιου)

Η πρόωρη και μονομερής καταγγέλία μίας συμφωνίας, δημιουργεί αυτόματα δικαίωμα αποζημιώσης στη θιγόμενη πλευρά.

Αντί λοιπόν να κάνετε ψηφοφορίες, ανοίχτε έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό και βάλτε σ' αυτόν όσα μπορεί ο καθένας (100-200-300 ευρώ) ώστε όταν μαζευτεί ένα ποσό της τάξης των 4-5000 ευρώ να μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί νομικά η καταγγελία.

Που είναι ο δικηγόρος που είχαμε στο forum, να μας πεί πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει μία τέτοια ταρζανιά.

----------


## jamesbond

αν κρίνω ότι το φόρουμ είναι down εδώ και δυο μέρες wireless τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
Και επίσης δεν δέχομαι σε ένα ελεύθερο δίκτυο να υπάρχουν διαφημιστικά banner, και πολλά άλλα που δέν γνωρίζουμε που περνάει η εν λόγω εταιρεία μέσα απο τούς κόμβους μας.

----------


## jamesbond

> Υπάρχει και μία γραπτή συμφωνία* με την Altec. (* "ενυπόγραφη" κατά την έκφραση κάποιου)
> 
> Η πρόωρη και μονομερής καταγγέλία μίας συμφωνίας, δημιουργεί αυτόματα δικαίωμα αποζημιώσης στη θιγόμενη πλευρά.
> 
> Αντί λοιπόν να κάνετε ψηφοφορίες, ανοίχτε έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό και βάλτε σ' αυτόν όσα μπορεί ο καθένας (100-200-300 ευρώ) ώστε όταν μαζευτεί ένα ποσό της τάξης των 4-5000 ευρώ να μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί νομικά η καταγγελία.
> 
> Που είναι ο δικηγόρος που είχαμε στο forum, να μας πεί πόσο μπορεί να κοστίσει μία τέτοια ταρζανιά.



Λογαριασμό αν θέλετε ανοίγουμε αύριο πρωί πρωί για να φύγουμε από την "πανούκλα" της Altec

----------


## jamesbond

Εγώ προτείνω τη στέγαση στου φόρουμ σε ανεξάρτητο σέρβερ του συλλόγου ή έστω στην ΕΕΧΙ

----------


## ektokseythra$

αποριΑ: οι διαφημισεις για παροχη υπηρεσιων ινετ στην σελιδα του αμδα,εχει αποφερει εστω 10 επιπλεον συνδεσεις στην εν λογω εταιρια? no way. οποτε δεν τις βγαζει να μην μας πρηζει κιολας???
αφου το site αυτο δεν το ξερουν πολλοι εκτος δικτυου, και οσοι ειναι στο δικτυο ειναι απολυτα ευχαριστημενοι απο αυτο και δεν πιστευω οτι οι διαφημισεις αυτες τους δελεαζουν καθολου.
!!!ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΜΔΑ!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ προτείνω τη στέγαση στου φόρουμ σε ανεξάρτητο σέρβερ του συλλόγου ή έστω στην ΕΕΧΙ


ΝΑ το πάμε στην Βηρυτό μπας και το βομβαρδίσουνε και ησυχάσουμε … TrollareEEEEsss  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> αν κρίνω ότι το φόρουμ είναι down εδώ και δυο μέρες wireless τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
> Και επίσης δέν δέχομαι σε ένα ελεύθερο δίκτυο να υπάρχουν διαφημιστικά banner, και πολλά άλλα που δέν γνωρίζουμε που περνάει η εν λόγω εταιρεία μέσα απο τούς κόμβους μας.


Φίλε μου χαλάρωσε λιγάκι. Το φόρουμ είναι down μιας και γίνονται εργασίες από μέρους μας στο μηχάνημα. Η altec δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτό το μηχάνημα, το οποίο απλά στεγάζεται στο κτίριο της με βάση την συμφωνία που έχει γίνει. Αντί να ευχαριστούμε την altec για όλες τις υπηρεσίες που μας προσφέρει και το τζάμπα bandwidth που μας δίνει (για να πατάει ο καθένας από εμάς το κουμπί του refresh στο φόρουμ κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα), συνέχεια το μόνο που ακούγεται είναι παράπονα. Ξεκολλάτε λοιπόν. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν από εσάς που παραπονιέται κάθε τρις και λίγο για την altec/την συμφωνία με την altec/κτλ να προσφέρει κάτι καλύτερο. Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικά με εσένα, αλλά με έχει κουράσει πλέον αυτή η κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο φόρουμ τον τελευταίο καιρό. Ξεκολλάτε το μυαλό σας και ασχοληθείτε με κάνα ωραίο τεχνικό θέμα, πηγαίνετε στην ταράτσα σας, πηγαίνετε για κάνα μπάνιο, πέστε την σε καμιά γκόμενα, ή κάντε κάτι πιο εποικοδομητικό τέλος πάντων.

----------


## argi

> Για σκλάβους ψάχνετε;
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν που το συνέλαβε.. Είναι πολύ έξυπνο!


Ωραία... Έγινε μια πρόταση για να γερυφωθεί το χάσμα που είχε δημιουργηθεί και πάλι στην ίδια λούπα είμαστε... 
Αντιπρόταση δεν υπήρξε και δεν υπάρχει... Η περιβόητη ομάδα ΒΒ μάζεψε 100 ψήφους που πάλι δεν είναι 
ούτε το 25% των ΒΒ 
ούτε το 2% των μελών του forum 
ούτε το 8% των μελών του δικτύου... 

Όπως πάντα άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε...  ::   ::  
ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ το σύνθημα μας...!!!

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Η απάτη του αιώνα!
> 
> Τους χωνέυουμε όλους για να αυξήσουμε τα νούμερα των μελών, τους χώνουμε να δουλευουν για μας στις ομάδες εργασίας, *αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται να πάρουν αποφάσεις*. Παρολαυτά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δεχτούν όλες τις αποφάσεις του συλλόγου αφού δεχονται το καταστατικό! Και ύστερα από 2 χρόνια που το 99% του δικτυου θα είναι δόκιμα μέλη αφού όλοι θα τρέξουν να γραφτούν δωρεάν, πετάμε έξω από το δίκτυο μας όσους δεν συμφωνούν με τις αποφάσεις μας.
> 
> Για σκλάβους ψάχνετε;
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν που το συνέλαβε.. Είναι πολύ έξυπνο!
> 
> Και αναρρωτιέμαι, από τα 60 άτομα μόνο *3* κατάλαβαν το προφανές; Απίστευτο...


Τα Δόκιμα μέλη ήταν μία παλιά δική μου πρόταση και ουσιαστικά αφορούσε την επανασύσταση της ομάδας ΒΒ. Περιελάμβανε όμως και το δικαίωμα σε αποφάσεις που αφορούν το δίκτυο.

Ισχύει και σε άλλα Σωματεία με την λογική του μπαίνεις, βλέπεις, σε βλέπουμε και αν μας κάνεις και σου κάνουμε, μετά απο ορισμένο χρόνο σε βάζουμε κανονικό.
Δυστυχώς στο Σωματείο μας οι πόρτες είναι τελείως ανοικτές. Δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό face control !! 
Οπότε και το δόκιμο μέλλος δεν έχει νόημα....

----------


## mbjp

> Δόκιμα μέλη
> Όσοι διατηρούν ασύρματο σταθμό ο οποίος δρομολογεί δεδομένα στο δίκτυο έχουν την δυνατότητα να είναι δόκιμα μέλη του συλλόγου.
> Τα δόκιμα μέλη δεν έχουν εγγραφή και ετήσια συνδρομή.
> Τα δόκιμα μέλη μετέχουν σε ομάδες εργασίας του συλλόγου που αφορούν το δίκτυο.
> Μόνο τα τακτικά, οικονομικώς εντάξει μέλη έχουν το δικαίωμα του εκλέγεσθαι και εκλέγειν, να συμμετέχουν σε αποφάσεις που αφορούν τον σύλλογο και να απολαμβάνουν των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει ο σύλλογος νομίμως στα μέλη του.
> Τα μέλη μπορεί να είναι δόκιμα για διάστημα όχι μεγαλύτερο από δύο έτη.


Καταρχας ειχα την εντυπωση οτι δεν εγινε δεκτη η προταση για τα δοκιμα μελη (τουλαχιστον στην αρχικη της μορφη). Τελος παντων και αυτη η λυση προσωπικα δεν μου λεει κατι, καθως συνεχιζεται η υπαρχουσα κατασταση του δικτυου των "δυο ταχυτητων" (μελος - μη μελος)  :: 

Ας μπουν ολοι οι ΒΒ κομβοι στον συλλογο εστω και *αναγκαστικά* με μια συμβολικη συνδρομη (αφου για αρκετους τα 60ευρω ειναι προκληση), ετσι ωστε να εξισωθει ο συλλογος με το δικτυο και να τελειωνουμε *επιτελους* με το πανηγυρι των αποφασεων. Αντι για λιγοτερα μελη-μεγαλυτερη συνδρομη, περισσοτερα μελη-μικροτερη συνδρομη. Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Λυσεις υπαρχουν πολλες αλλα εμεις στο Ελλαντα φαινεται να προτιμουμε παντα την εσχατη  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα για τα "δόκιμα μέλη" στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου και καταλήξαμε στην παρακάτω απόφαση της φετινής τακτικής Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δόκιμα μέλη
> ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Για σκλάβους ψάχνετε;
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτόν που το συνέλαβε.. Είναι πολύ έξυπνο!
> 
> 
> Ωραία... Έγινε μια πρόταση για να γερυφωθεί το χάσμα που είχε δημιουργηθεί και πάλι στην ίδια λούπα είμαστε... 
> Αντιπρόταση δεν υπήρξε και δεν υπάρχει... Η περιβόητη ομάδα ΒΒ μάζεψε 100 ψήφους που πάλι δεν είναι 
> ...


Τελικά έτσι και αλλιώς η απόφαση εχει βγει αρκετό καιρό αλλά δεν υλοποιήθηκε τίποτα...
άρα και πάλι ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ας μπουν ολοι οι ΒΒ κομβοι στον συλλογο εστω και *αναγκαστικά*


Θεέ μου, φλερτάρω τα σφόδρα με την ιδέα ... τι απέγιναν οι δημοκρατικές μου ευαισθησίες ... !!

----------


## mbjp

> Θεέ μου, φλερτάρω τα σφόδρα με την ιδέα ... τι απέγιναν οι δημοκρατικές μου ευαισθησίες ... !!


κατσε να φερω τα μαστιγια  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Θεέ μου, φλερτάρω τα σφόδρα με την ιδέα ... τι απέγιναν οι δημοκρατικές μου ευαισθησίες ... !!
> 
> 
> κατσε να φερω τα μαστιγια


μωρέ συ το έχεις πιάσει το νόημα, με τους άλλους τι θα κάνουμε ... ??

----------


## argi

Aν θυμάμαι καλά η πρόταση τελικά δεν πέρασε γιατί απαιτούσε ΟΜΟΦΩΝΙΑ δηλαδή κανένα ψήφο κατά, καθώς αποτελούσε καταστατική αλλαγή. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει την περίπτωση το θέμα να επανέλθει στο μέλλον.

Οι αφορισμοί και οι πρόχειρες εντυπώσεις δεν βοηθούν όμως κανένα παρά μονο το μπάχαλο...

@rg!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Ας μπουν ολοι οι ΒΒ κομβοι στον συλλογο εστω και *αναγκαστικά* με μια συμβολικη συνδρομη (αφου για αρκετους τα 60ευρω ειναι προκληση), ετσι ωστε να εξισωθει ο συλλογος με το δικτυο και να τελειωνουμε *επιτελους* με το πανηγυρι των αποφασεων. Αντι για λιγοτερα μελη-μεγαλυτερη συνδρομη, περισσοτερα μελη-μικροτερη συνδρομη. Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι.


++

----------


## JollyRoger

χαίρετε κι απο μένα  :: 

εγώ άσχετος στο όλο θέμα... εχω κανα δυο βδομάδες που κατι έχω αρχισει να ψιλο-καταλαβαίνω... αλλα έχω κάποιες βασικές απορίες...

Δεν είναι η "ουσία" του awmn το hobby? Πώς αφήνεται να "ανακατεφτεί" αυτό με χρήματικές "υποχρεώσεις"... (η διαφορά μεταξύ του "προσφέρω επειδή θέλω" και "εξαναγγάζομαι")... προφανέστατα οποιος διατηρεί BBκομβο έχει δώσει και δίνει πολύ περισσότερα απο 50euro το χρόνο, δεν είναι αυτό ευρέως αποδεκτο? 
Ακόμα... οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται απο έκαστο τέτοιο κόμβο στο κοινό, υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να τις κοστολογήσει σε κάτω απο 50euro/χρονο?

Το λέω αυτό γιατί τα 50euro μοιάζει να "μιλάνε" αν έχω καταλάβει καλά... έτσι είναι?

Ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τις λογικές του "εξαναγγασμού" που έχω την αίσθηση οτι περιφέρονται? Μιλάμε για θέμα που η πηγή ζωής του (ο κόσμος που διατηρεί τα links) το κάνει απο ευχαρίστηση?! Δεν σημαίνει αυτό οτι προβλέπεται ενα λεπτος χειρισμός στις σχέσεις αυτές ωστε να μη "χαλάσει η μαγιά"? ... 

προφανώς είμαι πολύ άσχετος με τα όποια θέματα... αλλα... σοβαρά δεν καταλαβαινω... τι παίζεται?!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

θεωρω οτι η δυναμη της αντιδρασης και της αντιπολιτευσης ειναι
μοναδικη και ικανη για τα παντα. μου αρεσει δε οταν εκτος απο
δικιο/αδικο (ανεξαρτητα δηλαδη με το πιος δικαιονεται ή οχι)
ειπαρχουν προτασεις για την λυση του προβληματος που θηγουν
ή ακομα καλυτερα και δρασεις.

θεωρω οτι να κατακρινεις και να κλεγαισαι ή παραπονιεσαι χωρις
να προτινεις εστω κατι για να αποκαταστησεις αυτο που θεωρεις
λαθος ειναι κακιστο και καταστρεπτικο σε μια κοινοτητα.

1) μας αρεσει
2) μας ξυνιζει
3) γκρινιαζουμε
4) γκαριζουμε
5) φαγονομαστε
6) σκεφτομαστε
7) προτεινουμε
8) αποφασιζουμε
9) δρουμε

ακομα ειμαστε στο σταδιο 3-4 νομιζω... για το θεμα hosting....

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα για τα "δόκιμα μέλη" στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου και καταλήξαμε στην παρακάτω απόφαση της φετινής τακτικής Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δόκιμα μέλη
> ...



Λέει πουθενά για αποφάσεις επί του δικτύου ? Μόνο για τον σύλλογο λέει...

----------


## Billgout

Mick, όταν οι αποφάσεις του συλλόγου επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο (που κατα 99% έτσι είναι), τι γίνεται ?

Πράδειγμα.
Την απόφαση του συλλόγου για διαμοιρασμό internet και i-call πάνω από το δίκτυο ποιός την πήρε?
Εκεί ο Σύλλογος αποφάσισε για το δίκτυο. Αν λοιπόν υπήρχαν τα δόκιμα μέλη σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση, τότε θα είχαμε το οξύμωρο (που το έχουμε δηλαδή....), το σύνολο του δικτύου να μην μπορεί να ψηφίσει για μια απόφαση που το αφορά όμως, την οποία μόνο ο σύλλογος μπορεί να πάρει, τον οποίο βοηθούν τα δόκιμα μέλη που όμως δεν έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου.

Άρα ο συνονόματος και αιώνια "γείτονας" έχει ένα δίκιο...

----------


## lambrosk

> Mick, όταν οι αποφάσεις του συλλόγου επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο (που κατα 99% έτσι είναι), τι γίνεται ?
> 
> Πράδειγμα.
> Την απόφαση του συλλόγου για διαμοιρασμό internet και i-call πάνω από το δίκτυο ποιός την πήρε?
> Εκεί ο Σύλλογος αποφάσισε για το δίκτυο. Αν λοιπόν υπήρχαν τα δόκιμα μέλη σε μια ανάλογη περίπτωση, τότε θα είχαμε το οξύμωρο (που το έχουμε δηλαδή....), το σύνολο του δικτύου να μην μπορεί να ψηφίσει για μια απόφαση που το αφορά όμως, την οποία μόνο ο σύλλογος μπορεί να πάρει, τον οποίο βοηθούν τα δόκιμα μέλη που όμως δεν έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου.
> 
> Άρα ο συνονόματος και αιώνια "γείτονας" έχει ένα δίκιο...


+++++  ::  
χρωστάω και κάτι σουβλάκια κέρασμα αν θυμάσαι....  ::   ::   ::  
περιμένω να στρώσεις όρεξη...

----------


## Billgout

Από όρεξη ..... δε λείπει. Από χρόνο πάσχουμε  ::  

Αν και γενικά δεν τα "παίρνω κάτω απο το τραπέζι", δε σημαίνει ότι δεν τα παίρνω και όταν είναι στρωμένα πάνω στο τραπέζι  ::   ::   ::  
.....εφ' όσον το αντικείμενο της δωροδοκίας είναι συμβατό με τη σταση ζωής μου (σουβλάκια, κοψίδια κτλ)... είναι ευπρόσδεκτο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, για τα μέλη του την πείρε την απόφαση, τους υπόλοιπους πως τους επιρεάζει ? Ποιό πολύ επιρεάζουν κινήσεις ατόμων που κατεβάζουν με το έτσι θέλω τον κόμβο τους και χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο για τα προσωπικά τους.

Πήρε ο σύλλογος ποτέ απόφαση για το routing π.χ. ?

Για το πλαίσιο δρομολόγησης ?

Για τις υπηρεσίες ?

Για τον εξοπλισμό ?


Μόνο για τα μέλη του έχει πάρει αποφάσεις, στο δίκτυο ουδέποτε έχει επιβάλει τίποτα...

----------


## Billgout

Βρε Mick,
τα δεδομένα και οι υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουν μόνο τα μέλη, μόνο πάνω από τους κόμβους των μελών περνάνε? Δεν επηρρεάζει αυτό όλο το δίκτυο?

Το δίκτυο απλά, δέν αρνήθηκε την απόφαση του Συλλόγου ή για την ακρίβεια δεν θέλησε να έρθει αντιμέτωπο δείχνοντας καλή πίστη (γιατί φωνές διαμαρτυρίας υπήρξαν)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Και τα δεδομένα που περνάει ο κάθε Χ απ' το σπίτι στη δουλειά του όλους μας επιρεάζουν, δεν βλέπω να έχετε τον ίδιο ζήλο να τον κρίνετε.

Απλά και μόνο επιδέι είναι ο σύλλογος, εξάλου την τελευταία φορά που τσέκαρα το δίκτυο ήταν ελεύθερο και ο καθένας μπορούσε να μεταφέρει ότι ήθελε από πάνω από αυτό, χωρίς να του ζητάνε όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι τα ρέστα..

Φαίνεται ότι στην περίπτωση του συλλόγου και των μελών του (λες και είμαστε από άλλο πλανήτη) δεν ισχύουν αυτές οι ελευθερίες και για κάποιο λόγο πρέπει εμείς ειδικά να απολογούμαστε κιόλας για την κίνηση που κάνουμε στο δίκτυο.

Για το δίκτυο λοιπόν δεν έχουμε πάρει ποτέ καμία απόφαση (περιμένω να με παραπέμψεις σε πρακτικά) κι επειδή την συζήτηση την έχω ξανακάνει και κατέληξε στο να τρώω μπηχτές αντί για απαντήσεις, δεν το προχοράω, απλά περιμένω να μου δείξεις στα πρακτικά πότε ο σύλλογος πήρε απόφαση για το δίκτυο, απόφαση δηλαδή που να επιβάλει κάτι στο δίκτυο και τους χρήστες του (που δεν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου).

Το να περνάει συγκεκριμένο traffic μέσα απ' το δίκτυο δεν είναι επιβολή απ' τη στιγμή που το δίκτυο είναι ελεύθερο και το ίδιο κάνουν όλοι οι χρήστες του.

----------


## Billgout

Mick,
Καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι γίνεται αναφορά γεγονότων τουλάχιστον από εμένα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σου πετάω μπηχτές. Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαι μέλος του Συλλόγου και παράλληλα θέλω όμως να είμαι και αντικειμενικός και γι αυτό συμμετέχω στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση. Είναι και γνωστό ότι πάντα επέκρινα την χρήση του δικτύου για *αποκλειστικά* ίδιον όφελος
Τώρα, πάντα είμασταν κάθετα αντίθετοι (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος) σε χρήση των κόμβων με σκοπό να περνάνε δεδομένα που δημιουργούν εμπορικό κέρδος.

Στην περίπτωση του χορηγού μας, αυτό συμβαίνει (i-call) αντιγυρνώντας βέβαια όφελος με τη παροχή internet στα μέλη του Συλλόγου και μόνο. Θεωρήτικά βέβαια η διασύνδεση με τα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δύκτια στην Ελλάδα και το hosting ωφελεί όλο το δίκτυο αλλά αυτά μπορούσαν να γίνουν και μέσω άλλων ενσύρματων "δρόμων".

Φορμουλα για να μπορεί να αντιγυρίσει το συνολικό πακέτο σε όλο το δίκτυο, υπάρχει (μια και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να τη βρώ τόσο καιρό αλλά μονο εγώ μάλλον)

Τώρα στο 2ο θέμα...

Χωρίς να ψάξω ιδιαίτερα (είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρώ πιο πολλά), ορίστε ενδεικτικά, 2 αποφάσεις του Συλλόγου που επηρρέασαν το δίκτυο (θετικά ή αρνητικά):
1. Η απόφαση να περιέλθει στον έλεγχο του Συλλόγου το forum, καθώς και η εκλογή moderators μόνο από τα μέλη.
2. Η μεταφορά των μηχανημάτων στην ALTEC και το hosting από εκεί (το προανέφερα)


Επί της ουσίας, οι αποφάσεις του Συλλόγου επηρρεάζουν συνολικά το δίκτυο και τους πόρους του, που όμως δεν ανήκουν μόνο στο Σύλλογο (που δυστηχώς αποτελεί μικρό μέρος του δικτύου)

Οι αιτίες πολλές και τις έχουμε συζητήσει πολλάκις εδώ μέσα..

Φιλικά,
Βασίλης

----------


## Mick Flemm

O server που τον έχουμε πάρει με χρήμματα του συλλόγου ανήκει στον σύλλογο (το περιεχόμενο στο forum όχι), οπότε ακόμα και αυτό είναι απόφαση που πήραμε για τον server, όχι για το δίκτυο. Όσο για το forum, δεκτό για τους mods, αλλά κινείται στη λογική ότι πρέπει να ελέγχονται και επιδεί μόνο ο σύλλογος μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να ελενξει τα μέλη του, γι' αυτό καταλήξαμε εκεί, μόνο ο σύλλογος μπορεί να ξε-κάνει κάποιον από mod (να σου θυμίσω ότι στο παρελθόν δεν μπορούσε να γίνει πρόταση μομφής σε mod και να είναι θεσμικά κατοχυρομένο ότι θα ληφθεί στα σοβαρά).

Θα το φωνάζω Βασίλη, ο σύλλογος δεν έχει επιβάλει ποτέ τίποτα στο δίκτυο ! Όχι σε βαθμό μεγαλύτερο απ' ότι μεμονομένα μέλη του δικτύου.

Όσο για τον εμπορικό χαρακτήρα μιλάμε προφανώς για διαφήμηση, γιατί πώληση υπηρεσιών που ως φορέα έχουν το awmn ΔΕΝ έχουμε (μην μου πεις πάλι για το iCall, στο internet είναι ο server και μέσω internet παρέχεται, όχι μέσω awmn), αρα εμπορική δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο δεν έχουμε (ακόμα και η διαφήμηση γίνεται μόνο στο forum). Αφού όμως το έθηξες το θέμα ποιά η διαφορά της διαφήμησης που κάνουμε εδωπέρα στην ACN από αυτή που κάνουμε στην Mikrotik ή στην Intersil ή στην Atheros ???

Εδώ γιατί δεν είσαι αντικειμενικός ?

----------


## dti

> Mick,
> Καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι γίνεται αναφορά γεγονότων τουλάχιστον από εμένα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σου πετάω μπηχτές. Είναι γνωστό ότι είμαι μέλος του Συλλόγου και παράλληλα θέλω όμως να είμαι και αντικειμενικός και γι αυτό συμμετέχω στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση. Είναι και γνωστό ότι πάντα επέκρινα την χρήση του δικτύου για *αποκλειστικά* ίδιον όφελος
> *Τώρα, πάντα είμασταν κάθετα αντίθετοι (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος) σε χρήση των κόμβων με σκοπό να περνάνε δεδομένα που δημιουργούν εμπορικό κέρδος.*






> ... αρα εμπορική δραστηριότητα στο δίκτυο δεν έχουμε (ακόμα και η διαφήμηση γίνεται μόνο στο forum).



Γκουχ-γκουχ...

http://www.linkshop.awmn/
http://www.hellascom.awmn/

Από υπογραφή μέλους του Συλλόγου.
Οι mods έκριναν οτι η συγκεκριμένη υπογραφή δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους του forum.
Το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου στο οποίο κοινοποιήθηκε μέσω email η διαμαρτυρία μου για την καταφανή παραβίαση του όρου περί απαγόρευσης διαφήμισης και εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης του δικτύου ΔΕΝ αντέδρασε τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα...

Είχα γράψει και σε άλλο topic χωρίς να αναφέρω τα συγκεκριμένα urls αλλά πέρασε στα ψιλά...

Τώρα, πιστεύει κανείς οτι οι mods και το Δ.Σ. ερμηνεύουν σωστά τους όρους χρήσης του forum;
Πιστεύει κανείς οτι δεν κρύβεται σκοπιμότητα πίσω από μια τέτοια παράλογη απόφαση;

----------


## Billgout

Αντικειμενικά, δεν είδα banners για το Microtik,την intersil ή την atheros.

Αντικειμενικά, δεν είδα αφαίρεση υπογραφών που περιείχαν σχόλια για το Microtik επειδή πιθανόν να προσέβαλλαν τον partner.

Αντικειμενικά, τα δεδομένα του i-call περνάνε μέσα από το ασύρματο δίκτυο (vpn).

Αντικειμενικά πρόταση μομφής για mod μπορεί να υποβάλει μέλος του συλλόγου. (από το Σύλλογο στο Σύλλογο για κάτι που είναι πνευματική περιουσία όλου του δικτύου).

Μόνος σου δέχτηκες ότι οι αποφάσεις του Συλλόγου επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο - μάλιστα υπέδειξες και τη λογική πίσω από αυτό.

Αντικειμενικά ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να μεταφέρει τα μηχανήματα στην Έδρα του με την οποία μπορεί να βγάλει ο καθένας link ή τουλάχιστον να βγούν περισσότερα - ενώ με την ALTEC όχι - και να αγοράσει μια SADSL για τις ανάγκες του. Χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το περιεχόμενο του forum (που όπως είπες ανήκει στο δίκτυο) με διαφημιστικά σε όλες τις σελίδες του.

Δεν κρίνω αυτη τι στιγμή αν οι αποφάσεις είναι σωστές η λάθος. Αλλα μετα βεβαιότητας επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο.

Αντικειμενικά και εγώ θα φωνάζω ότι το δίκτυο σαν σύνολο δεν έχει αντιδράσει καν (θετικά ή αρνητικά) σε αυτά που έχει επιβάλλει ένα υποσυνολό του - ο Σύλλογος. Και πάλι σου λεώ δεν κρίνω εδώ αν είναι καλά ή κακά. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι και εγώ μέλος του Συλλόγου είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε. Απλά θυμάμαι ότι αυτός ο έρημος ο Σύλλογος φτιάχτηκε για να εκπροσωπήσει τα συμφέροντα όλου του δικτύου....

Και σ' αυτό, ξέρω ότι συμφωνούμε.......

----------


## argi

Αντικειμενικά ξέρεις πόσο κοστίζει μια SDSL 2 mbit...

Αντικειμενικά αν μοιραζόμασταν μια γραμμή με τον φίλο μου τον Μήτσο και πάνω απο το ασύρματο περνάγαμε vpn και μετά icall πάλι το ίδιο δεν θα ήταν...

Αντικειμενικά τι εκλογές θα μπορούσες να κάνεις για Mods αν δεν ξέρεις ποιο και πόσο είναι το σώμα των voters

Aντικειμενικά ποιος μας παρέχει εγγυησεις για το hosting βάσει γραπτής συγκεκριμένης επ' αυτού εκατέρωθεν δεσμευτικής συμφωνίας και όχι βάση "δοκιμαστικών περιόδων"?

Αντικειμενικά πιο μεγάλη διαφήμιση για την Atheros και τις CM9 δεν υπάρχει, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για τρελλο word of mouth, below the line advertisment & expert opinion... Ομοιως και για το Mikrotik...

Αντικειμενικά αν διαμαρτύρονταν και η mikrotik θα εβγαινε η υπογραφή... Εδώ είχαμε κάποιο καιρό ποινικοποιήσει τις ομαδικές απο φόβο μην διαμαρτυρηθεί η εφορία... 

Αντικειμενικά μπορείς να δείς οτι και σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με την cisco είμασταν ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί 

Αντικειμενικά στην έδρα δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να βγάλουμε πάνω απο 1 link... 

Αντικειμενικα κανένας δεν έχει δεχτεί τόση (και πολλές φορές κακοπροαίρετη, συκοφαντική ή τουλάχιστον ευτελή) κριτική όση ο σύλλογος. Ίσως γιατί δεν μπορεί να βγει και να φωνάξει σαν φυσικό πρόσωπο....

Ακόμα και η ΕΕΤΤ ξεκαθάρισε ότι αυτό που γίνεται με την ALTEC (ακόμα και αν πληρώναμε για να έχουμε την υπηρεσία) δεν θα ήταν εμπορική χρήση γιατί κανένας δεν πληρώνει για την διασύνδεση με το δίκτυο σε φυσικό επιπεδο (Local Loop...) Ξεκαθάρισε λοιπόν ότι άλλο το μέσο, άλλο η υπηρεσία και άλλο το πιθανό κέρδος που προκύπτει απο την διαδικασία... Κατάλαβε ότι το κέρδος αναφέρεται σε άλλο Layer του OSI  ::  

Aλλιώς να μην επιτρέπουμε και τα mirrors και βέβαια να τα βαλουμε και με την τράπεζα μου γιατί μέσα απο τον διαμοιρασμό της DSL μου μέσω vpn κάνω και συναλλαγές web banking που η τράπεζα κρατάει προμήθεια... 

Τελος αντικειμενικά δεν ξέρω άλλο forum που ο καθένας να ζητάει με τόση ευκολία και να θέλει να ελεγχει τους Mods και τους admins σε κάθε ευκαιρία... (Εκεί αντικειμενικά θα έτρωγες μια ωραία πόρτα).... Αλλά βεβαια το οτι γνωριζομαστε ειναι και ενα απο τα ομορφα πραγματα της κοινοτητας μας (αρκεί να μην το παρακανουμε....)

Ας είμαστε λιγο λογικοί...

@rg!

----------


## Billgout

Λογικοί είμαστε και βλέπουμε και κρίνουμε. Απάντήσες σε αυτά που θέτεις έχουν ήδη δοθεί.
Όσο για τα κόστη πίστεψε με ξέρω πόσα έιναι, και ξέρω και τα έξοδα γενικότερα που έγιναν που θα κάλυπταν κάτι τέτοιο. Ξέρω και τις εναλλάκτικές προτάσεις.

Ο φίλος σου ο Μήτσος είναι ιδιώτης και μέλος του δικτύου και δεν βγάζει εμπορικό κέρδος από το να δέχεται subscriptions τηλεφωνίας - παρεπιπτόντως μίλησα για το ηθικό του πράγματος βάση των αρχών που φτιάχτηκε ο Σύλλογος και το δίκτυο και όχι για το αν είναι νόμιμο - αυτό όπως είπες το έχει λύσει η ΕΕΤΤ. Μη μπερδέυουμε τα πράγματα. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση μια αξιοσέβαστη και γνωστή εταιρεία όπως η ALTEC να παρανομούσε.

Τώρα αν όλη η κίνηση αυτή αντιβαίνει στην ιδεολογία αυτου του δικτύου, αυτό κρίνουμε. Με την ίδια λογική αύριο μπορεί η MABOURA ltd (φανταστικό όνομα, ουδεμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα) να μας ζητήσει να περάσει τις υπηρεσίες από μέσα για να μην σηκώνει εκείνη Hotspots (μας φάει και το φάσμα) Νόμιμο θα είναι. Καμία σχέση με την ιδέα του δικτύου θα έχει?

Και αντικειμενικά ξέχασες αυτό που έγραψα. ΔΕΝ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ή ΚΑΚΕΣ. Αποδυκνείω ότι οι αποφάσεις του

Αργύρη, όλα έχουν απαντηθεί και δεν χρειάζεται να τα επαναλαμβάνουμε. (απλά σήμερα μου αρέσει να γράφω γιατι απολάμβάνω την 20αρα wide οθόνη  ::  )

----------


## dti

> (απλά σήμερα μου αρέσει να γράφω γιατι απολάμβάνω την 20αρα wide οθόνη  )


Χε-χε ...παρομοίως! Viewsonic VX 2025wm 
Ελπίζω να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση...  ::

----------


## Billgout

/off-topic
 γκούχ- γκούχ... με έπνιξες βρε Δαμιανέ.
Μιλάω για 20'' Apple Cinema Display  :: 
/off-topic

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αντικειμενικά, δεν είδα banners για το Microtik,την intersil ή την atheros.


Ολόκληρο υπο-forum δεν το είδες ? Είναι πολύ ποιό δυνατή διαφήμηση από το baner, θες να σου πω τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος διαβάσει κιόλας ?




> Αντικειμενικά, δεν είδα αφαίρεση υπογραφών που περιείχαν σχόλια για το Microtik επειδή πιθανόν να προσέβαλλαν τον partner.


Αντικειμενικά δεν υπήρξαν τέτοιες υπογραφές, οπότε δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις αντικειμενικά. Σε thread που υπήρξε θέμα έγινε ψηφοφορία και αφέθηκε τελικά κανονικά με ένα disclaymer από κάτω, ομοίως στο παρελθόν υπήρξε θέμα με τις ομαδικές και οι τότε mods είχαν θέσει βέτο.




> Αντικειμενικά, τα δεδομένα του i-call περνάνε μέσα από το ασύρματο δίκτυο (vpn).


Και τα δεδομένα του e-bay περνάνε μέσα απ' το δίκτυο, όπως και του skype και του amazon κλπ. Μεροληπτείς θα έλεγα...




> Αντικειμενικά πρόταση μομφής για mod μπορεί να υποβάλει μέλος του συλλόγου. (από το Σύλλογο στο Σύλλογο για κάτι που είναι πνευματική περιουσία όλου του δικτύου).


Έγινε πρόσφατα πρόταση μομφής στον moderator RF από χρήστη εκτώς συλλόγου και έγινε κανονικά ψηφοφορία στον σύλλογο. Αυτό είναι αντικειμενικό και είναι γεγονός επείσης.




> Μόνος σου δέχτηκες ότι οι αποφάσεις του Συλλόγου επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο - μάλιστα υπέδειξες και τη λογική πίσω από αυτό.


Ουδέποτε, μίλησα για τον server και το forum συγκεκριμένα, όχι για το δίκτυο στο σύνολό του.




> Αντικειμενικά ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να μεταφέρει τα μηχανήματα στην Έδρα του με την οποία μπορεί να βγάλει ο καθένας link ή τουλάχιστον να βγούν περισσότερα - ενώ με την ALTEC όχι - και να αγοράσει μια SADSL για τις ανάγκες του. Χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το περιεχόμενο του forum (που όπως είπες ανήκει στο δίκτυο) με διαφημιστικά σε όλες τις σελίδες του.


Γραπτές εγκυήσεις για την σωστή λειτουργία του forum θα είχαμε ? Backup κλπ θα είχαμε ? Data center με προστασίες κλπ θα είχαμε ? Χρήματα θα είχαμε ? Δες τα στο σύνολό τους και επιπλέον θυμίσου από που ξεκίνησε η όλη ιστορία, θέλουμε να έχουνε ΕΓΓΥΗΣΕΙΣ για τον server και το forum, δεν μπορούμε να ρισκάρουμε την λειτουργία του ή το "νταβατζιλίκι" του οποιουδείποτε υπεύθηνου (σε όποιο βαθμό κι αν γίνεται αυτό).

Και αντικειμενικά όπως το θέτεις, η έδρα λόγω θέσης δεν μπορεί να βγάλει πολά links, αντιθέτως ο κόμβος στην acn είναι δικός μας (δες και την σύμβαση, δεν ανήκει στην acn, τον χώρο νοικιάζουμε) και δεν βλέπω την διαφορά απ' το να ήταν στην έδρα, ίσα ίσα που βγάζουμε και περισσότερα links έτσι.




> Δεν κρίνω αυτη τι στιγμή αν οι αποφάσεις είναι σωστές η λάθος. Αλλα μετα βεβαιότητας επηρρεάζουν το δίκτυο.


Επιμένω ότι δεν το επιρεάζουν περισσότερο απ' ότι ένας απλός χρήστης του δικτύου ή ένας κάτοχος BB κόμβου. Ο σύλλογος δεν επέβαλε ποτέ τίποτα στο δίκτυο, περιμένω να μου δείξεις απόφαση ακόμα, επαναλαμβάνω ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ, όχι σε εξοπλισμό του, ούτε σε μέλη του.




> Αντικειμενικά και εγώ θα φωνάζω ότι το δίκτυο σαν σύνολο δεν έχει αντιδράσει καν (θετικά ή αρνητικά) σε αυτά που έχει επιβάλλει ένα υποσυνολό του - ο Σύλλογος. Και πάλι σου λεώ δεν κρίνω εδώ αν είναι καλά ή κακά. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι και εγώ μέλος του Συλλόγου είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε. Απλά θυμάμαι ότι αυτός ο έρημος ο Σύλλογος φτιάχτηκε για να εκπροσωπήσει τα συμφέροντα όλου του δικτύου....


Αντικειμενικά μέλη του δικτύου όχι μόνο έχουν αντιδράσει, βιάστηκαν να βάλουν και φίλτρα (παραβιάζοντας μια απ' τις βασικές αρχές ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ότι δεν πειράζουμε το traffic που διέρχεται απ' τον κόμβο μας παρά μόνο για QoS). Περιμένω να μου πεις σε ποιά περίπτωση επέβαλε και με ποιόν τρόπο κάτι ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ.





> Και σ' αυτό, ξέρω ότι συμφωνούμε.......


Σε αυτό όντως συμφωνούμε, ο σύλλογος έχει βοηθητικό χαρακτήρα στο δίκτυο και όχι χαρακτήρα κυβερνήτη.

----------


## Billgout

Mick,
Σου έχω απαντήσει σε όλα.
Μερικά tips ακόμη

1. Ποιο δυνατή διαφίμηση από το banner δε νομίζω (είμαι της δουλειας) Παρεπιπτόντως το mikrotik εισπράτει την ίδια διαφήμιση που εισπράτει και το Linux, τα Windows και το MAC OS X & BSD. 

2. Υπογραφές που καυτηριάζουν το mikrotik υπήρξαν οπότε δες καλύτερα.

3. Δε θυμάμαι να έχουμε καμία συμφωνία ως σύλλογος με το e-bay. Ξεχνάς μου φαίνεται.

4. Την ψηφοφορία την έβαλε o RF μόνος του, γιατί ο άνθρωπος ήθελε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Δεν τον ανάγκασε κανένα καταστατικό ή όργανο. Ούτε εξετάστηκε επισημη πρόταση μομφής από επίσημο όργανο Σωστά?

5. Οι αποφάσεις επηρρέασαν το forum (όπως είπες), το περιεχόμενο του οποίου ανήκει στο δίκτυο. Λογική εξίσωση και βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα.

6. Το "νταβατζιλίκι" (δεν μου ταιριάζει σαν έκφραση βέβαια) μπορεί να συμβεί οπουδήποτε και αν είσαι. DATACENTERS ξέρω αρκετά.  Back-up, μόλις έμαθα ότι παίρνουμε στα σπίτια των admins (και προσωπικά εγω δεν έχω πρόβλημα).

7. Δες το 5 δεν μπορώ να το κάνω πιο λιανά...

8. Κάποιοι χρήστες έβαλαν φίλτρα, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που μπήκε φίλτρο στη πρόσβαση τους στο forum. Κατακριτέα και τα 2 όπως και οι λόγοι που έγιναν.

Mick, 
αν όλα αυτα που σου έγραψα δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αναφέρονται στο δίκτυο, τότε δεν μπορώ να στα εξηγήσω περισσότερο. Ξαναδιάβασε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα posts, για να μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια

Φιλικά,
Βασίλης

----------


## argi

> Κάποιοι χρήστες έβαλαν φίλτρα, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που μπήκε φίλτρο στη πρόσβαση τους στο forum. Κατακριτέα και τα 2 όπως και οι λόγοι που έγιναν.


Αυτό ξανασκέψου το... ειδικά όταν θεωρείς ότι κάποιος έχει ματσακωνήσει κάτι σε βάρος κάποιων (λεγε με vpn...)

OXI ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει δικαιωμα να παιζει με το routing... Αν δεν γουσταρει καποιος ας κατεβασει τον κομβο ή ας γίνει πελάτης... Μονος σου δηλώνεις ότι εχεις υποχρεωσεις απεναντι στο δίκτυο οταν είσαι κομβος... 

Συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα με επικίνδυνο τρόπο... Αλίμονο αν αντιδρούσαν όλοι έτσι για οποιαδήποτε παραλογη η λογική αιτία...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Mick,
> Σου έχω απαντήσει σε όλα.
> Μερικά tips ακόμη
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Δε θυμάμαι να έχουμε καμία συμφωνία ως σύλλογος με το e-bay. Ξεχνάς μου φαίνεται.


Αλλάζει κάτι επιδεί έχουμε συμφωνία με την ACN ? Το iCall εξακολουθεί να παρέχεται μέσω INTERNET και όχι μέσω awmn κι εσύ ξεχνάς μάλλον.




> 4. Την ψηφοφορία την έβαλε o RF μόνος του, γιατί ο άνθρωπος ήθελε ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Δεν τον ανάγκασε κανένα καταστατικό ή όργανο. Ούτε εξετάστηκε επισημη πρόταση μομφής από επίσημο όργανο Σωστά?


Το θέμα έχει τεθεί επανειλημένως, αν ανατρέξεις και στο παρελθόν θα δεις την απάντηση. Πρακτικά κάθε φορά που τίθεται θέμα για moderator με ψηφοφορία από κάποιο χρήστη εξετάζεται από τον σύλλογο. Στο συγκεκριμένο δεν χρειάστηκε καν να γίνει ψηφοφορία απ' τον χρήστη και ο mod την έθεσε μόνος του.




> 5. Οι αποφάσεις επηρρέασαν το forum (όπως είπες), το περιεχόμενο του οποίου ανήκει στο δίκτυο. Λογική εξίσωση και βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα.


Ταυτίζεις δηλαδή το forum με το δίκτυο ? Όσο για το περιεχόμενο, δεν νομίζω να αλειώνει ο σύλλογος ή οι mods το περιεχόμενο του forum, έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν η συζήτηση και ένας χρήστης μόνο παραπονέθηκε και είχε επιχείρημα, κατά τα άλλα μόνο flames και μπηχτές κάνουμε moderate και δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς πρόβλημμα με αυτό. Τεχνική συζήτηση δεν κόπηκε, ούτε κλειδώθηκε και το θέμα των 5Ghz έχει παλιώσει πλέον και δεν πουλάει οπότε βρείτε κάτι άλλο, τότε δεν είμασταν νόμιμοι και είχαμε πρόβλημμα (όπως κάποιοι αντίστοιχα είχαν πρόβλημμα με τις ομαδικές, γι' αυτούς αλήθεια γιατί δεν μιλάει κανείς ?).




> 6. Το "νταβατζιλίκι" (δεν μου ταιριάζει σαν έκφραση βέβαια) μπορεί να συμβεί οπουδήποτε και αν είσαι. DATACENTERS ξέρω αρκετά. Back-up, μόλις έμαθα ότι παίρνουμε στα σπίτια των admins (και προσωπικά εγω δεν έχω πρόβλημα).


Όχι όταν δεσμεύεται γραπτώς και σίγουρα όχι όταν είναι εταιρία με κύρος και έχει πολά να ρισκάρει όσον αφορά τη φήμη της.




> 8. Κάποιοι χρήστες έβαλαν φίλτρα, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που μπήκε φίλτρο στη πρόσβαση τους στο forum. Κατακριτέα και τα 2 όπως και οι λόγοι που έγιναν.


Πάλι ταυτίζεις το forum με το δίκτυο, είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να βάλεις ban σε κάποιον επειδή καταχράστηκε το forum και το χρησιμοποίησε για χ,ψ προσωπικά του κολήματα και άλλο να κόβεις την κίνηση ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους περνάνε απ' τον κόμβο σου. Το πρώτο έχει επίπτωση μόνο σε έναν χρήστη και περιορισμένου χρονικού διαστήματος κλπ, το δεύτερο βάλει όλους ανεξαιρέτως, αποτελεί εκβιασμό και δεν διέπεται από κανέναν κανόνα (ούτε χρονικής διάρκειας κλπ, μπορεί να είναι αόριστο ή μέχρι να του περάσει).

Άλλο το δίκτυο κι άλλο το forum Billgout, το forum έχει διαχειρηστές, έχει άτομα που πρέπει να πληρώσουν το ρεύμα και το bandwidth για να είναι UP, έχει ευθήνες και είναι στο όνομα κάποιου (ο server), αρα πρέπει να έχει και κάποιες αρχές. Το δίκτυο δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν, οι μόνες αρχές που έχει είναι αυτές της ελευθερίας και της ισότητας, είναι τελείως διαφορετικό.

----------


## sotiris

Ξαναδιάβασε τα ποστ του Billgout, τα είπε 2 φορές με διαφορετικό τρόπο, και είναι πολύ κατανοητά.
Ανέφερε και τις 2 όψεις του νομίσματος ταυτόχρονα, για να φανεί η ταύτιση ή η διαφορά (ανάλογα από που το κοιτάς).

----------


## acoul

> Αντικειμενικά ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να μεταφέρει τα μηχανήματα στην Έδρα του με την οποία μπορεί να βγάλει ο καθένας link ή τουλάχιστον να βγούν περισσότερα - ενώ με την ALTEC όχι - και να αγοράσει μια SADSL για τις ανάγκες του. Χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το περιεχόμενο του forum (που όπως είπες ανήκει στο δίκτυο) με διαφημιστικά σε όλες τις σελίδες του.


+++++++

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Αντικειμενικά ο Σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να μεταφέρει τα μηχανήματα στην Έδρα του με την οποία μπορεί να βγάλει ο καθένας link ή τουλάχιστον να βγούν περισσότερα - ενώ με την ALTEC όχι - και να αγοράσει μια SADSL για τις ανάγκες του. Χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το περιεχόμενο του forum (που όπως είπες ανήκει στο δίκτυο) με διαφημιστικά σε όλες τις σελίδες του.
> 
> 
> +++++++


ναι οκ! συμφωνω!

απο οικονομικη αποψη ομως... πως?

----------


## Pater_Familias

Δεν μας λέτε και το κόστος εσείς που προτείνεται την SADSL; Έτσι για να δούμε με τι ακριβό μαργαριτάρι μας προτείνετε να παίξουμε;

Υ.Γ Αν θέλετε να είστε σωστοί σταματήστε αυτό το παιχνίδι με τα λογοπαίγνια γιατί έχετε καταντήσει σαν τους πολιτικούς που από τα πολλά λόγια στο τέλος κανείς δεν τους δίνει σημασία.

----------


## NetTraptor

SDSL... το άλλο τι είναι? shit ADSL? Μάλλον καλά το είπες sporty.

*Vivodi*
2048/2048 € 196,35/μηνα +ΦΠΑ

Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης € 59,50+ΦΠΑ
Τέλος Εγκατάστασης € 59,50+ΦΠΑ 

4Mbit δεν εχει

και θέλουμε και ένα c-class

Επιπρόσθετες 64 IPs € 83,30/μηνα κάντε τα maths για c-class άντε να πούμε 130€ (που για 200+ το βλεπω ή με την καμία)

+ UPS 3KVA ας πούμε γύρο στα 1200€ + air-conditioning 12Kbtu περίπου 500 μην μας πάρουν και τα νερά + λινκ +routers++++

και ακόμα ούτε στα μισά δεν θα φτάναμε...

με το ΑΧ έχουμε πόσα παιδάκια? περίπου 2300€ Kick start και 400€ το μήνα + ρεύματα κτλ κτλ... 

Αααααχ με άρεσε... χώνεψα? περίπου €6700 χωρις ΔΕΗ τον χρόνο για κάτι πολύ χειρότερο από αυτό που έχουμε...Για κουνήστε την κεφάλα σας… αχχχχ τρομάρα σας…. Μου θέλετε και ΔΣ… με τα μπούνια μέσα θα μας βάλετε… και έξω στα παγκάκια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

> Γκουχ-γκουχ...
> 
> http://www.linkshop.awmn/
> http://www.hellascom.awmn/
> 
> Από υπογραφή μέλους του Συλλόγου.
> Οι mods έκριναν οτι η συγκεκριμένη υπογραφή δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους του forum.
> Το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου στο οποίο κοινοποιήθηκε μέσω email η διαμαρτυρία μου για την καταφανή παραβίαση του όρου περί απαγόρευσης διαφήμισης και εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης του δικτύου ΔΕΝ αντέδρασε τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα...
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα,

Εγώ δέχομαι να αφαιρέσω την υπογραφή με τα link εάν δεχτείς και εσύ να μην ξαναπουλήσεις τίποτα σε χρήστες του forum.
Χωρίς θεωρείες και τα άλλα γνωστά που κάνεις. Αντρίκια πράγματα. ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ?

Αν όχι κάνε ότι νομίζεις με επίσημο τρόπο όπως σου προτείνουν οι άλλοι. Περαιτέρω δυσφημιστική συζήτηση στο όνομά μου ή την εταιρία παρακαλώ τους mods να δείχνουν μηδενική ανοχή και να απομακρίνουν κάθε τέτοιο post του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

φίλε smarag,
κανένας δεν έχει σκοπό να βλάψει εσένα ή το μαγαζί σου. Είναι θέμα πολιτικής του φόρουμ που θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται προς όλους ΙΣΟΤΙΜΑ!

Τουλάχιστον έτσι το εκλαμβάνω (οι ίδιοι οι mods που επεικαλείσαι τώρα ζήτησαν να αναφερθούν που βρίσκονται "εμπορικες" υπογραφές)

----------


## smarag

> φίλε smarag,
> κανένας δεν έχει σκοπό να βλάψει εσένα ή το μαγαζί σου. Είναι θέμα πολιτικής του φόρουμ που θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται προς όλους ΙΣΟΤΙΜΑ!
> 
> Τουλάχιστον έτσι το εκλαμβάνω (οι ίδιοι οι mods που επεικαλείσαι τώρα ζήτησαν να αναφερθούν που βρίσκονται "εμπορικες" υπογραφές)


Δέν νομίζω οτι έχει κάτι κακό ή υπογραφή μου διότι είναι ένα απλό Mirror μεσα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρω και εγώ στο κόμβο μού.  :: 

και εντάξει μετά απο 1 χρόνο που έχω αυτή την υπόγραφή δεν μου είχε πεί κανείς τίποτα τώρα το θύμηθηκάν ?

----------


## RF

Ο dti το θυμήθηκε, έστειλε mail και του απαντήσαμε ότι η απλή αναγραφή ενός link δεν συνιστά διαφήμιση και δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης. Το top level domain (.awmn, .com, .net) δεν συνιστά από μόνο του διαφήμιση.

Επί της ουσίας είπαμε ότι έχουμε μπει σε προεκλογική περίοδο  ::

----------


## acoul

> Επί της ουσίας είπαμε ότι έχουμε μπει σε προεκλογική περίοδο


Θα είχε νόημα μια προεκλογική καμπάνια σε ένα περιβόλι με πορτοκαλιές και ψηφοφόρους. Εδώ το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγο μη ικανοποιητικής υδροδότησης του περιβολιού μετοίκησαν τα δένδρα στον μεγάλο αγρό του ανοικτού, άναρχου, ανεξάρτητου και ανένταχτου ΑΑΑΑ δικτύου ονόματι AWMN που έχει άφθονα γάργαρα νερά χωρίς διόδια, και άντε να τα μαζέψεις τώρα !! Μπείτε μέσα βρε !!

----------


## dti

> Ο dti το θυμήθηκε, έστειλε mail και του απαντήσαμε ότι η απλή αναγραφή ενός link δεν συνιστά διαφήμιση και δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης. Το top level domain (.awmn, .com, .net) δεν συνιστά από μόνο του διαφήμιση.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας είπαμε ότι έχουμε μπει σε προεκλογική περίοδο


Από πότε το .awmn ανήκει στα επίσημα top level domains;

Μήπως η αναγραφή των επίμαχων url's δεν είναι τυχαία;
Ελέγξατε από πότε χρονικά συμπεριελήφθησαν τα επίμαχα url's στην υπογραφή του smarag;
Ζητήσατε την άποψη του Δ.Σ. / Π.Ε. / μελών του Συλλόγου / μελών του forum πριν γνωμοδοτήσετε οτι δεν παραβιάζονται οι όροι του forum;
Ήταν ομόφωνη η απόφασή σας;
Θα τηρούσατε την ίδια στάση σε περίπτωση που την υπογραφή την είχε βάλει κανένας js, Cha0s, κλπ. κλπ.;

Ο Mick Flemm διατύπωσε την άποψή του η οποία δεν ταυτίζεται πλήρως με τη δική σας και εν πάση περιπτώσει παραδέχθηκε οτι δεν είχε προσέξει το .awmn

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> φίλε smarag,
> κανένας δεν έχει σκοπό να βλάψει εσένα ή το μαγαζί σου. Είναι θέμα πολιτικής του φόρουμ που θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται προς όλους ΙΣΟΤΙΜΑ!
> 
> Τουλάχιστον έτσι το εκλαμβάνω (οι ίδιοι οι mods που επεικαλείσαι τώρα ζήτησαν να αναφερθούν που βρίσκονται "εμπορικες" υπογραφές)
> 
> 
> Δέν νομίζω οτι έχει κάτι κακό ή υπογραφή μου διότι είναι ένα απλό Mirror μεσα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρω και εγώ στο κόμβο μού. 
> ...


Σταύρο η υπογραφή σου συμπεριελάμβανε το http://www.linkshop.*gr* & το http://www.hellakom.*gr* και όχι το .awmn.
Χρονικά τοποθετώ την αλλαγή το τελευταίο δίμηνο περίπου.
Αν υπάρχουν logs (θέλω να πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν) παρακαλούνται να μας διαφωτίσουν οι admins.

----------


## dti

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Εγώ δέχομαι να αφαιρέσω την υπογραφή με τα link εάν δεχτείς και εσύ να μην ξαναπουλήσεις τίποτα σε χρήστες του forum.
> Χωρίς θεωρείες και τα άλλα γνωστά που κάνεις. Αντρίκια πράγματα. ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ?
> 
> Αν όχι κάνε ότι νομίζεις με επίσημο τρόπο όπως σου προτείνουν οι άλλοι. Περαιτέρω δυσφημιστική συζήτηση στο όνομά μου ή την εταιρία παρακαλώ τους mods να δείχνουν μηδενική ανοχή και να απομακρίνουν κάθε τέτοιο post του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη.


Σταύρο γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά γιατί έχεις παρακολουθήσει από παλιά (και έχεις συμμετάσχει και εσύ σε δικές μου ομαδικές παραγγελίες) οτι εγώ προσπαθώ να διευκολύνω τα μέλη στην εξεύρεση φθηνού εξοπλισμού στο κόστος χωρίς εμπορική διάθεση για αποκόμιση οποιουδήποτε κέρδους σε βάρος των μελών της κοινότητας.
Γνωρίζεις επίσης οτι όσες φορές διοργάνωσα ομαδική παραγγελία μέσω του Online shop σου, τα είδη διατέθηκαν στα μέλη σύμφωνα με την τιμή που μου τα πούλησες.
Καταλαβαίνω οτι εξ ορισμού εσύ ασκείς εμπορική δραστηριότητα και αναγκαστικά σε οποιαδήποτε τιμή δημοσιεύεις πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεις και το ελάχιστο ποσοστό κέρδους που ορίζει η Εφορία.
Εδώ διαχωρίζονται οι δρόμοι μας. Εγώ δεν ασκώ εμπορική δραστηριότητα, σε όποια τιμή αγοράζω σε αυτήν πουλάω, από οποιονδήποτε κι αν προμηθεύομαι εξοπλισμό.
Το γεγονός οτι συνήθως δεν προμηθεύομαι εξοπλισμό από σένα αλλά από το aerial.net ή αλλού, μπορεί να σε στεναχωρεί αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να μου κάνεις τέτποια επίθεση γιατί γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά οτι η ανάπτυξη ενός ασύρματου δικτύου όπως είναι αυτό του awmn αναπόφευκτα φέρνει πολλούς πελάτες στο μαγαζί σου, για διάφορα είδη, όχι απαραίτητα συνδεδεμένα με το wi-fi. Αντί λοιπόν να με ευχαριστείς που έχω προσπαθήσει τόσα χρόνια να σας ανοίξω την αγορά, έρχεσαι και βάζεις όρους προκειμένου να αφαιρέσεις το τμήμα της υπογραφής σου που παραβιάζει τον μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου.
Μπορούσες κάλλιστα να έχεις σαν υπογραφή σου το http://www.smarag.awmn και κανείς δεν θα σου έλεγε τίποτε...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> Ο dti το θυμήθηκε, έστειλε mail και του απαντήσαμε ότι η απλή αναγραφή ενός link δεν συνιστά διαφήμιση και δεν παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης. Το top level domain (.awmn, .com, .net) δεν συνιστά από μόνο του διαφήμιση.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας είπαμε ότι έχουμε μπει σε προεκλογική περίοδο 
> 
> 
> Από πότε το .awmn ανήκει στα επίσημα top level domains;
> 
> ...


O MickFlemm μιλάει και μόνος του και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αναίρεσα την απόφαση κλπ των mods. Μπορεί όπως σου είπα και στο post στην ενότητα του συλλόγου να πρόσεξα τώρα το .awmn αλλά όπως σου είπα κι εκεί το θέμα αφορά το δίκτυο και όχι το forum, αν κάποιος χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί το awmn για να διατηρεί εμπορικό site τότε ούτε οι mods, ούτε ο σύλλογος είναι αρμόδιοι να του επιβάλλουν οποιαδείποτε ποινή, δεν έχουμε καμία εξουσία στο δίκτυο. Η καταγγελία σου ήταν για την υπογραφή η οποία δεν συνηστά διαφήμηση και δεν καταπατά τους κανόνες του forum αρα εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> ...


Ψάξτε τα log files και θα δείτε ότι πότε δέν ήταν http://www.linkshop.gr και http://www.hellascom.gr εκτός άν γνώρίζεις καλύτερα απο μένα έσυ. 

Εμπάσει περιπτώση όμως εγώ δεν σέ έχω ενοχλήση ποτέ εσύ γιατι ασχολήσε μαζί μου συνέχως δέν έχεις άλλη δουλεία να κάνεις ?

----------


## smarag

> μπορεί να σε στεναχωρεί


Δεν με στεναχώρει, αυτο που με στεναχωρεί ειναι οτι ανακατεύεσαι όπου ΄δεν πρέπει και ζητάς ευκαιρία για να ανοίγεις θέμα συζήτησης κάθε φορά 




> ...να αφαιρέσεις το τμήμα της υπογραφής σου που παραβιάζει τον μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου.


Για αυτό έχεις πάρει ίδη την απάντηση σου απο τον RF παραπάνω.




> Μπορούσες κάλλιστα να έχεις σαν υπογραφή σου το http://www.smarag.awmn και κανείς δεν θα σου έλεγε τίποτε...


Αααααααααααα ναι ε?  ::

----------


## dti

> Ψάξτε τα log files και θα δείτε ότι πότε δέν ήταν http://www.linkshop.gr και http://www.hellascom.gr εκτός άν γνώρίζεις καλύτερα απο μένα έσυ.


Κι όμως το προηγούμενο Σαββατοκύριακο (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου) δεν υπήρχαν ***προσωρινά*** τα επίμαχα urls στην υπογραφή σου.

Παρακαλώ τους admins να παρουσιάσουν τα log files.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> Ψάξτε τα log files και θα δείτε ότι πότε δέν ήταν http://www.linkshop.gr και http://www.hellascom.gr εκτός άν γνώρίζεις καλύτερα απο μένα έσυ.
> 
> 
> Κι όμως το προηγούμενο Σαββατοκύριακο (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου) δεν υπήρχαν ***προσωρινά*** τα επίμαχα urls στην υπογραφή σου.
> 
> Παρακαλώ τους admins να παρουσιάσουν τα log files.


Πάντα υπήρχαν και κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος και οτάν θα στο αποδείξουν να δώ τι θα πείς.

----------


## acoul

Όλοι (σχεδόν) θέλουμε την ανάπτυξη του AWMN, άλλος για τον Άλφα λόγο και άλλος για τον Βήτα. Ας συγκεντρώσουμε λοιπόν τα κοινά σημεία και ας προχωρήσουμε σωστά, κόσμια και πολιτισμένα προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση χωρίς αποκλεισμούς, χωρίς κλίκες, χωρίς πίκρες, χωρίς μαύρες λίστες με διάθεση συνεργασίας και ομαδικού πνεύματος. Εκμέκ.

----------


## MAuVE

Μην μου κοπανάτε τον Δαμιανό.

Προ καιρού χρειαζόμουνα ένα δυσεύρετο pigtail.

Τα γνωστά on-line shops στα οποία κοίταξα δεν το είχαν.

- Δαμιανέ, του λέω, έχεις ένα έτσι και έτσι ;

- Οχι μου λέει, αλλά έχω τον δείνα αντάπτορα. 
Σημ. : στο φακελάκι σφραγισμένος.

- Και καλα που τον βρήκες, τον ρωτάω ; 

- Είχα φέρει για τον τάδε δύο κομμάτια που μου τα ζήτησε πριν από δύο χρόνια και είχα βάλει και άλλα δύο μπας και τα χρειαστεί κανένας.

Τώρα πάλι έκανε ομαδική για τους πυκνωτές στην οποία συμμετείχα αφού πέρασα από τον Μίχο στην Αγ. Παρασκευή και δεν βρήκα αυτούς που ταιριάζουν στην motherboard.

Γι' αυτό σας λέω μην τον κοπανάτε, γιατί είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικό αυτό που κάνει. 

Δεν βλεπετε εμένα που δεν του κολλάω όταν μου τα "ρίχνει" για το g.

Τον φοβάμαι ; όχι

Τον χρειάζομαι ; ναι

----------


## nvak

MAuVE +++

----------


## gadgetakias

Οι Νίκοι και οι λύκοι..

Με αυτή την λογική και τους μαύρους με τα CD τους χρειαζόμαστε γιατί πλασάρουν τις νέες κυκλοφορίες νωρίτερα από τα δισκοπωλεία, άσε που ο μόνος χρόνος να αγοράσω CDs είναι στην ώρα του καφέ. Γλιτώνω χρόνο και χρήμα. Φοβερό! Mauve++++++++++++

----------


## MAuVE

Στράτο, στο μάθημα της σοφιστίας σου βάζω γεμάτο 20 ΑΡΙΣΤΑ.

Συνέκρινες μήλα με πορτοκάλια και κατέληξες στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα πορτοκάλια είναι υποδεέστερα των μήλων γιατί δεν κάνουν ωραία "πορτοκαλόπιττα" σε αντίθεση με την μηλόπιττα.

Τα CD έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα (μήλα) - τα pigtails δεν έχουν (πορτοκάλια).

Οι μαύροι πουλάνε ξένη περιουσία - ο dti όχι.

Οι Στράτοι ξεστρατίσανε (κατά το οι Νίκοι και οι λύκοι).

----------


## gadgetakias

Εχεις δίκαιο μεν, αλλά επιμελώς ανέφερα τα δισκοπωλεία και όχι τις δισκογραφικές. Οι μαύροι δεν κάνουν κακό μόνο στις δισκογραφικές και τους στιχουργούς, αλλά κυρίως στο εμπορικό κομμάτι που λέγεται δισκοπωλείο...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το point μου το έπιασες. Επειδή κάτι μας βολεύει ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι δεν πειράζει που είναι παράνομο, ΟΥΤΕ νομιμοποιείται.
Και μιας που πιάσαμε το ΣΔΟΕ, αν τσακώσει τους γνωστούς παραεμπόρους (τονίζω ΔΕΝ είναι μόνο ένας) δεν θα το κάνει για να βοηθήσει εμένα ή τον smarag. Θα το κάνει για να προφυλάξει έσοδα του κράτους (ΦΠΑ, εσοδα από φορολόγιση καταστημάτων κτλ.)

----------


## MAuVE

Να φροντίσετε τότε Στράτο εσείς οι έμποροι να έχετε όλα εκείνα τα ψιλοπράγματα που χρειαζόμαστε. 

Οχι μόνο αυτά που "πουλάνε" σαν ζεστό ψωμί.

Πχ σετ πυκνωτών για τις προβληματικές motherboards.

Γιατί σ' εμένα, που αγοράζω με τιμολόγιο, θα μου έρθει τουλάχιστον 30% φθηνότερα να το πάρω από κατάστημα.

Αλλά αν για να το βρώ πρέπει να φάω μία ημέρα στα τηλέφωνα ή γυρίζοντας την Αθήνα, τότε μου έρχεται εξαιρετικά ακριβό γιατί τον χρόνο μου μπορώ και τον πουλάω.

Μην κοπανάτε λοιπόν τον Δαμιανό που έψαξε, βρήκε και κανόνισε την παράδοση των κατάλληλων πυκνωτών γιατί σίγουρα δεν το έκανε για να βγάλει χρήματα.

Αν από αυτή τη δουλειά μπορούσαν να βγούν χρήματα θα το είχατε κάνει ήδη εσείς.

----------


## alsafi

> Να φροντίσετε τότε Στράτο εσείς οι έμποροι να έχετε όλα εκείνα τα ψιλοπράγματα που χρειαζόμαστε.


Μην το καραξεφτιλίζουμε το θέμα.
Πόσες φορές στην ζωή σου π.χ έχεις πάει να αγοράσεις πυκνωτές για motherboard????
Και εάν το έχεις κάνει εσύ μια, πόσοι άλλοι πιστεύεις ότι το έχουν κάνει στην Ελλάδα???

----------


## MAuVE

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... highlight=

Είκοσι οκτώ (28) μέλη του δικτύου εξυπηρέτησε ο dti με αυτή την παραγγελία.

66 σετ με 6 ευρώ το κάθε σετ, είναι δεν είναι 400 ευρώ στο σύνολό της.

Και κλεμμένα να τα έχει (κόστος μηδέν) έβγαλε λεφτά από αυτή την ομαδική ;

Τι λες ;

Γι' αυτό οι έμποροι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μπούν σε τέτοιο λούκι. 

Εχει πολύ βαβούρα και ελάχιστο (στην περίπτωση dti μάλλον μηδενικό) κέρδος.

Αφήστε τον λοιπόν να το κάνει αφού το θέλει.

----------


## lambrosk

Mauve σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέμε για αυτό και αν κοιτάξεις το ποστ μου θα καταλάβεις τι του επισυνάπτω...
Ισα ίσα όποτε έχει τεθεί τέτοιο θέμα αρκετές φορές έχω πάρει θέση υπέρ του, μόνο και μόνο γιατί η "εξυπηρέτηση" που προσφέρει ώρες και στιγμές (με όποιο δικό του κόστος) είναι παραπάνω απο σωτήρια...
Και αν μπορούσαν ας κάναν το ίδιο και άλλοι ... που επικρίνουν...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> .... και αν κοιτάξεις το ποστ μου θα καταλάβεις τι του επισυνάπτω...:


Δεν βρήκα τίποτα σχετικό σ' αυτό το thread. 
Δώσε το λινκ για να δω τι του καταμαρτυράς, εκτός βέβαια του ότι είναι υπερβολικά γκρινιάρης.

Δες τι του έγραψα στο blog του : http://dti.ozonet.awmn/index.php?op=Vie ... 6&blogId=1

----------


## lambrosk

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## MAuVE

> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23007&highlight=
> Βγάλε ξεχωριστά τόπικ για όλους που ξέρεις ότι κάνουν εμπορική εκμετάλευση και θα σε παραδεχτώ,


Χμ, φαίνεται σαν να τον κατηγορείς για μεροληψία.

Από την άλλη σημειώνω ότι το τέχνασμα της μαξιμαλιστικής απόρριψης (ή όλα, ή τίποτα) είναι γνωστό.

----------


## vangel

Και μια παραβολή που ταιριάζει στο topic απο την αρχή της δημιουργίας του....

http://10dim-koryd.att.sch.gr/par.htm

για όποιον καταλάβει...  ::

----------

